# Trasnfer does not paste all



## mapo0003 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi guys.

Im getting started in this business, so I have no idea at all.

I boutgh a heat trasnfer machine, i´ve got my trasnfer paper and a simple black desing into a white cotton tee. But the ink, the desing it doesnt paste into the t-shirt, just some parts... What im doing wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Pictures and details of the brands would help


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like not enough heat, pressure or both. Medium to heavy pressure, 350/375 for 30 seconds. The press shouldn't close too easily but be just a bit hard to close.


----------



## mapo0003 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks to you all guys.

Im new in this world, and the things are not going as I thought, and too much money If you want to the the thing good. Guess I have to keep tryng till I get it perfectly.

If the print machine is old (HP brand), does it really matter?.


----------

